# Poker



## Morto che parla (6 Novembre 2013)

Qualcuno di voi gioca?

Elenco in aggiornamento

-Morto
-28 maggio 2003
-Andreas 89
-O Animal
-Iceman
-Liuke
-DMZtheRockBear
-Splendidi Incisivi
-esjie
-Sbrodola


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Novembre 2013)

Se ti riferisci al Texas Hold'em io ci gioco abbastanza spesso sia online che piccoli tornei live


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Novembre 2013)

Poker Italiano si, il Texas Holdem è una cavolata americana per dare la possibilità a tutti di giocare a poker.


----------



## Sesfips (6 Novembre 2013)

Lo capisco, ho giocato qualche volta al Texas Hold'em online. Poi ho lasciato perdere perchè devi starci dietro abbastanza per guadagnare.


----------



## iceman. (6 Novembre 2013)

Si, spesso sul client della Lottomatica, ma è meglio che sto zitto, vedo certe cose.... dico solamente che le bestemmie son quasi sempre assicurate...

"Sicuro, è Lottomatica" cit...

Perché non organizziamo un torneino tra noi? Pure su quei siti stupidi gratuiti...
[MENTION=102]Dexter[/MENTION] vince quasi sempre, e non sto scherzando, mi ricordo che nel vecchio forum postava screen delle sue vittorie.... [MENTION=102]Dexter[/MENTION] quasi quasi ti passo i miei dati ...


----------



## iceman. (6 Novembre 2013)

PS: Posso chiedere per curiosità secondo voi ci son quelli che riescono a contare le carte online? Avevo letto una cosa del genere


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Novembre 2013)

Infatti pensavo ad una cosa simile, proprio ad una partitella da fare settimanalmente o mensilmente, se vi va.


----------



## O Animal (6 Novembre 2013)

Volentieri se ci si riesce ad organizzare...


----------



## Dexter (6 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si, spesso sul client della Lottomatica, ma è meglio che sto zitto, vedo certe cose.... dico solamente che le bestemmie son quasi sempre assicurate...
> 
> "Sicuro, è Lottomatica" cit...
> 
> ...


Non ho mai giocato a poker in vita mia ahahahah


----------



## iceman. (6 Novembre 2013)

Ma vai a caghar, dai quanto è che avevi vinto? 500 euro?


----------



## sbrodola (6 Novembre 2013)

Ciao ragazzi...non scrivo mai, ma vi leggo spesso! Visto che è il mio campo intervengo questa volta.
Ci gioco dal 2007 quando ancora non era regolamentato in italia e da fine 2008 (legalizzato il poker online in Italia) , periodo in cui ero rimasto senza lavoro, è diventato la mia professione.



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Poker Italiano si, il Texas Holdem è una cavolata americana per dare la possibilità a tutti di giocare a poker.


????


iceman. ha scritto:


> PS: Posso chiedere per curiosità secondo voi ci son quelli che riescono a contare le carte online? Avevo letto una cosa del genere


Non serve/non si possono contare le carte a texas holdem


Sesfips ha scritto:


> Lo capisco, ho giocato qualche volta al Texas Hold'em online. Poi ho lasciato perdere perchè devi starci dietro abbastanza per guadagnare.


Esatto, ci vuole molta costanza e studio.


----------



## iceman. (6 Novembre 2013)

Che ci voglia costanza e studio non lo metto in dubbio, ma se tu hai AA e quello viene a vedere con 5 9 e fa scala al river i dubbi mi vengono, e non è capitato una volta...non credo ci sia sempre e solo fortuna anche se conta molto.


----------



## Dexter (6 Novembre 2013)

ti confondi con qualcun'altro,mai giocato a poker in vita mia,non ci so manco giocare


----------



## iceman. (6 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ti confondi con qualcun'altro,mai giocato a poker in vita mia,non ci so manco giocare



Si si


----------



## iceman. (6 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si si



Mi ricordo lo screen di Bwin e se non ricordo erano 400 e passa sacchi...


----------



## O Animal (6 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo lo screen di Bwin e se non ricordo erano 400 e passa sacchi...



Ho trovato nel vecchio forum un "Degenerate X" che ne aveva postate diverse: Poker Texas Hold'em - page 5


----------



## iceman. (6 Novembre 2013)

Mmmm eh ma dexter non era degenerate nel vecchio forum?


----------



## Sesfips (6 Novembre 2013)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Esatto, ci vuole molta costanza e studio.



Ma sopratutto ci vuole un cospicuo bankroll.


----------



## Dexter (6 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mmmm eh ma dexter non era degenerate nel vecchio forum?


 sempre stato Dexter !


----------



## iceman. (6 Novembre 2013)

mmmm io mi ricordo che c'erano due miei compaesani...uno era il confettaro sulmonese di de sica e l'altro non ricordo se era dexter o degenerate, in tal caso ho avuto un bell'abbaglio


----------



## Dexter (6 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> mmmm io mi ricordo che c'erano due miei compaesani...uno era il confettaro sulmonese di de sica e l'altro non ricordo se era dexter o degenerate, in tal caso ho avuto un bell'abbaglio


sono io il "compaesano",son di pescara  degenerate era del nord mi pare.


----------



## esjie (6 Novembre 2013)

è toscano degenerate


----------



## iceman. (6 Novembre 2013)

Detto ciò non ho capito cosa ci faccia questo topic in altri sport.


----------



## sbrodola (7 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che ci voglia costanza e studio non lo metto in dubbio, ma se tu hai AA e quello viene a vedere con 5 9 e fa scala al river i dubbi mi vengono, e non è capitato una volta...non credo ci sia sempre e solo fortuna anche se conta molto.


Nel singolo evento il fattore fortuna è spesso determinante, bisogna però valutare il lungo periodo.
Per dire, 1000 tornei non sono sufficienti a capire il reale valore di un giocatore.


Sesfips ha scritto:


> Ma sopratutto ci vuole un cospicuo bankroll.


Seguire regole di bankroll management è fondamentale, ma si può giocare con profitto anche a limiti bassi, l'importante è appunto non giocare fuori roll.


----------



## iceman. (7 Novembre 2013)

Difatti mi sto limitando a giocare solo tornei da massimo 5 euro o cash game da 0.5\0.10...
Ho appena vinto 4.80 in un torneo da 0.50 con 25 posti , mi sento invincibile hehe


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Novembre 2013)

Raga io gioco da 4-5 anni a poker, sia live che sul web. Se organizzate qualcosa on-line, tipo un torneo, fatemi sapere.


----------



## iceman. (7 Novembre 2013)

Vinti 10 euro al cash  
Mi sento sempre più imbattibile 

Dai organizzate qualcosa che sono in palla


----------



## El-bampa (7 Novembre 2013)

A me piace un sacco giocare al Texas hold'em, se volete io sono disponibile per una partita


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Novembre 2013)

Ci sono siti online su cui si può organizzare? Forse meglio senza soldi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ci sono siti online su cui si può organizzare? Forse meglio senza soldi.



Su pokerstars ci sono gli homegames dove puoi organizzare anche un torneo a soldi virtuali.


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Novembre 2013)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Su pokerstars ci sono gli homegames dove puoi organizzare anche un torneo a soldi virtuali.



Bello! Ci sono pratiche particolari da assolvere?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Bello! Ci sono pratiche particolari da assolvere?



Nessuna a parte ovviamente registrare un account, dopodiché uno degli utenti crea il club e manda le iscrizioni agli altri. Una volta che si sono uniti tutti l'amministratore può organizzare le partite.


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Novembre 2013)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Nessuna a parte ovviamente registrare un account, dopodiché uno degli utenti crea il club e manda le iscrizioni agli altri. Una volta che si sono uniti tutti l'amministratore può organizzare le partite.



Mi piace. Chi ci sta?

-Morto
-28 maggio 2003


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mi piace. Chi ci sta?
> 
> -Morto
> -28 maggio 2003



Io ci sto.


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Novembre 2013)

Aggiorno nel primo post.


----------



## Liuke (8 Novembre 2013)

Io anche ci statei molto volentieri!


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2013)

Ma non è che devo aprire un conto gioco, insomma pratiche burocratiche da risolvere? 
Del tipo, l'account è simile a quello di mw? Pass, e-mail e user? Se si ci sto.


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2013)

Ah se siamo più di 10, farei due tavoli e i vincitori del tavolo, un bell'heads-up


----------



## O Animal (8 Novembre 2013)

All in...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma non è che devo aprire un conto gioco, insomma pratiche burocratiche da risolvere?
> Del tipo, l'account è simile a quello di mw? Pass, e-mail e user? Se si ci sto.



No beh ti scarichi il software e ti fa creare un nuovo user, ovviamente se tu poi volessi giocare a soldi veri hanno bisogno dei tuoi dati, devi firmare il contratto ecc ecc. Ma per giocare nei tornei di soldi finti non c'è bisogno di tutte queste pratiche.


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2013)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> No beh ti scarichi il software e ti fa creare un nuovo user, ovviamente se tu poi volessi giocare a soldi veri hanno bisogno dei tuoi dati, devi firmare il contratto ecc ecc. Ma per giocare nei tornei di soldi finti non c'è bisogno di tutte queste pratiche.



Il software credo di averlo scaricato qualche tempo fa, devo solo re-installarlo, ci sono ci sono.


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Novembre 2013)

Iscrivetevi man mano, così intanto possiamo giochicchiare fra noi.

Già stasera un paio di mani me le faccio volentieri.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Novembre 2013)

ci sono anche io  classico o texano non fa differenza 


quando vi straccierò non piangete


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Novembre 2013)

Ti aggiungo alla lista.

Iscrivetevi ragazzi, io son già seduto.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Novembre 2013)

Ho mandato il messaggio a tutti ma per ora siamo in 3, con un quarto potremmo fare un tavolino di prova ora.


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Novembre 2013)

Raga aggiungetevi che mi massacra se no.


Edit: grazie ad una mano "sapiente" abbiamo deciso di chiudere con una patta la prima partita "ufficiale" di MilanWorld 

Detto questo giacché Scassa giocare in due, fatevi trovare, o uomini.


----------



## #Dodo90# (8 Novembre 2013)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi...non scrivo mai, ma vi leggo spesso! Visto che è il mio campo intervengo questa volta.
> Ci gioco dal 2007 quando ancora non era regolamentato in italia e da fine 2008 (legalizzato il poker online in Italia) , periodo in cui ero rimasto senza lavoro, è diventato la mia professione.


wow, cosa giochi? sit o cash?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Novembre 2013)

No, wait, dove si gioca? Vorrei partecipare


----------



## esjie (9 Novembre 2013)

Io saltuariamente potrei esserci, ho già pokerstars


----------



## Liuke (9 Novembre 2013)

Io domani mi aggiungo


----------



## iceman. (9 Novembre 2013)

creato l'account...ci son fino alle 2.


----------



## sbrodola (9 Novembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> wow, cosa giochi? sit o cash?



Ora gioco solo cash e qualche torneo ogni tanto, prima che legalizzassero il cash (estate 2011) solo tornei.


----------



## Liuke (9 Novembre 2013)

ok mi sono aggiunto...penso che qualcuno debba accettarmi boh


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Novembre 2013)

Penso debba inserirti 28 maggio 2003


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Novembre 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> ok mi sono aggiunto...penso che qualcuno debba accettarmi boh



Abilitato


----------



## iceman. (9 Novembre 2013)

Credo di esserci riuscito...


----------



## sbrodola (9 Novembre 2013)

Iscritto.
Se fate tornei non a soldi finti (anche una roba minima tipo 2€) qualcuno lo gioco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Novembre 2013)

Sono dentro. S'inizia free o no? 

Ps: scrivete qui le date quando decidete di fare qualche partitina.


----------



## iceman. (9 Novembre 2013)

Io gioco solo a virtuali su PS, altrimenti dovrei avviare le pratiche ma sono su Lottomatica quindi...
Io fino alle 2 ci sono, dopo esco.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Novembre 2013)

Cialtroni sarei interessato anche io


----------



## iceman. (10 Novembre 2013)

Io e Liuke abbiamo provato, comunque 7 secondi per scegliere sono pochissimi, non hai tempo di ragionare, 15 sarebbe perfetto. 
Non avevo neanche il tempo di rilanciare.


----------



## iceman. (10 Novembre 2013)

Chi ci sta tra un po'?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Chi ci sta tra un po'?


Io


----------



## iceman. (10 Novembre 2013)

Ti aspetto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Novembre 2013)

Qualcuno che mi faccia compagnia.


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Novembre 2013)

Insomma vi siete fatti bastonare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Novembre 2013)

Meno male che me ne son andato in tempo, magari tornerò dopo


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Meno male che me ne son andato in tempo, magari tornerò dopo



Mano iniziale da film western


----------



## iceman. (10 Novembre 2013)

Quante batoste 
[MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] , mi devi quasi 200 fish  Mai avrei pensato che avevi il K di cuori, mai. 

Per il resto, fissiamo la data dell'inizio di sto torneo, a giocare così non c'è gusto, posso andare all-in sempre e sperare nella botta di sedere, magari facciamo 5 un giorno e 5 l'altro.


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quante batoste
> [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] , mi devi quasi 200 fish  Mai avrei pensato che avevi il K di cuori, mai.
> 
> Per il resto, fissiamo la data dell'inizio di sto torneo, a giocare così non c'è gusto, posso andare all-in sempre e sperare nella botta di sedere, magari facciamo 5 un giorno e 5 l'altro.



Ti offro un caffè virtuale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Novembre 2013)

Qualche torneo da 2 o magari da 5 si potrà anche fare, però si può anche giocare seriamente senza soldi, sta a noi. Morto, ci sei? Voglio giocarmi qualche mano


----------



## iceman. (10 Novembre 2013)

Si ma fissiamo la data per giocare seriamente, fin quando giochiamo così , è da scasso


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Novembre 2013)

Raga allora un torneuccio??? Magari dopo la Juve???


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Novembre 2013)

Vieni che ci facciamo qualche mano


----------



## iceman. (10 Novembre 2013)

Per me va bene dopo la juve, io ci sono.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Novembre 2013)

23.15 torneo 5 posti rimasti chi vuole proceda


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Novembre 2013)

Come faccio a fare l'iscrizione??? Ho qualche problemino???


----------



## iceman. (10 Novembre 2013)

Altre botte


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Novembre 2013)

Vogliamo iniziarlo prima?


----------



## Liuke (10 Novembre 2013)

Spe mo arrivo anche io


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Novembre 2013)

Vorrei giocarlo però massimo per 30/45 minuti


----------



## Liuke (10 Novembre 2013)

chi è il furbo che ha messo che il torneo inizia domani sera?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Novembre 2013)

Ma avete messo domani


----------



## iceman. (10 Novembre 2013)

Si infatti boh , stavo aspettando


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Novembre 2013)

Ma mettete tra un minuto, perché avete aperto a 40 adesso


----------



## iceman. (10 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vorrei giocarlo però massimo per 30/45 minuti



Un all-in e ti sgancio subito fuori


----------



## iceman. (10 Novembre 2013)

Boh io vedo sempre quello di lunedì.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Un all-in e ti sgancio subito fuori


A posto


----------



## Liuke (10 Novembre 2013)

dai su registratevi a quello che inizia a 40


----------



## iceman. (10 Novembre 2013)

Io non lo vedo


----------



## Liuke (10 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io non lo vedo


se clicchi su programma poi in basso non ne vedi 3? uno con scritto registrazione


----------



## iceman. (10 Novembre 2013)

Ecco, manca il solito splendore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Un all-in e ti sgancio subito fuori


Ops, il contrario


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Li ho sbranati bene bene.


----------



## iceman. (11 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ops, il contrario



Capita anche ai migliori di perdere ogni tanto  

Poi credo di essermi divertito abbastanza nel pomeriggio con te 

Domani è un altro giorno, oggi tocca a me, domani a te.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Novembre 2013)

Stasera c'è nessuno?


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Stasera c'è nessuno?



Dopo mezzanotte ci sono.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dopo mezzanotte ci sono.



Eh fiolo qua domani si lavora XD


----------



## Liuke (12 Novembre 2013)

Sittino con gli amici e 50€ in saccoccia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Novembre 2013)

Allora, chi c'è


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Novembre 2013)

Io ci sono ma non c'è il tavolo?


----------



## iceman. (13 Novembre 2013)

Tra 5 minuti arrivo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Novembre 2013)

No, siamo in due.


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Novembre 2013)

Ok ok ce l'ho fatta. Ma mi trattengo tipo una mezz'oretta, non di più.


----------



## Milo (13 Novembre 2013)

io ci sono, se mi dite dove andare!!


----------



## iceman. (14 Novembre 2013)

@Morto codardo che scappa con le mie fish 

E siamo già a 400 fish


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Novembre 2013)

Morto che vince e maciulla tutti


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Morto che vince e maciulla tutti



Quando il gatto non c'è...


----------



## iceman. (14 Novembre 2013)

Beh oggi stavo per spaccare il pc, ho perso 20 euro nel giro di 5-6 minuti.

Io KK, lui QA, al flop esce una roba ottima per me : K-Q-Q (io full e lui tris), lui rilancia (e li ho capito che aveva tris), io contro-rilancio e lui viene a vedere, al turn scende un 8 inutile e poi al river un bel Q per farmela prendere nel sedere.

Persi i primi 15, ne restano 5 e ovviamente mi arriva nuovamente una bella coppia di K-K, ero cortissimo vedendo gli altri, vado all-in, uno mi viene a vedere con A-3 , al flop scende K-5-7 (tra me e me penso "almeno questa oh") ma che, turn A e river A, a quel punto esco dal client incazzatissimo. 

Quanto mi brucia, quanto mi brucia perderle così le mani, poi non parliamo della gente che rilancia sempre e comunque come avessero tutto loro eh.....comunque ho fatto caso ad una cosa : nei tornei, quando uno è corto e va all-in può avere anche A-A che vince sempre l'altro, uno con QQ e l'altro con 3-9, mamma che brutto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Novembre 2013)

da stasera ci sono anch'io


----------



## Liuke (14 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Beh oggi stavo per spaccare il pc, ho perso 20 euro nel giro di 5-6 minuti.
> 
> Io KK, lui QA, al flop esce una roba ottima per me : K-Q-Q (io full e lui tris), lui rilancia (e li ho capito che aveva tris), io contro-rilancio e lui viene a vedere, al turn scende un 8 inutile e poi al river un bel Q per farmela prendere nel sedere.
> 
> ...


In teoria nel secondo esempio tu avevi full eh...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Morto che vince e maciulla tutti


Ma che maciulli, preparate un torneo per i prossimi giorni


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma che maciulli, preparate un torneo per i prossimi giorni



Adesso te la fai qualche mano?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Adesso te la fai qualche mano?


Un quarto d'ora/venti minuti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Adesso te la fai qualche mano?


Dai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Novembre 2013)

Tempo esaurito


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Novembre 2013)

Ma che kenzan mi sono liberato ora...


----------



## iceman. (14 Novembre 2013)

@Morto sto arrivando; attento stai per prenderti uno spavento.

@Luke io ricordo che la prima mano avevo full e l'altro poker; nella seconda ho perso con tris do k contro tris di A. Se trovo lo screen della giocata lo posto.


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Novembre 2013)

Ma allora si gioca o no?


----------



## iceman. (14 Novembre 2013)

Ma e' scomparso il tavolo?


----------



## iceman. (14 Novembre 2013)

[/B]Dai entra morto


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Novembre 2013)

Ma io ci sono


----------



## Liuke (14 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> @Morto sto arrivando; attento stai per prenderti uno spavento.
> 
> @Luke io ricordo che la prima mano avevo full e l'altro poker; nella seconda ho perso con tris do k contro tris di A. Se trovo lo screen della giocata lo posto.


Nono ci credo dico solo che l'hai raccontata male...probabile che avete settato entrambi


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Novembre 2013)

Ice dopo 2 ore e rotti mi ha preso per sfinimento.


----------



## iceman. (14 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ice dopo 2 ore e rotti mi ha preso per sfinimento.



Pressing asfissiante 

Ora siamo pari.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Novembre 2013)

Avanti, polli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Beh oggi stavo per spaccare il pc, ho perso 20 euro nel giro di 5-6 minuti.
> 
> Io KK, lui QA, al flop esce una roba ottima per me : K-Q-Q (io full e lui tris), lui rilancia (e li ho capito che aveva tris), io contro-rilancio e lui viene a vedere, al turn scende un 8 inutile e poi al river un bel Q per farmela prendere nel sedere.
> 
> ...


Non troppo tempo fa, torneo tra amici, 10 euro, credo di aver perso la partita più brutta della mia vita. I non ho niente ma le due carte sono a colore, anche l'altro non ha nulla, sta di fatto che chiamiamo(forse è stato qui il mio sbaglio)e andiamo al flop: io incarto colore al flop, lui tris. Io rilancio di parecchio, lui viene all-in sentendosi forte, dato che non posso far altro che chiamare, si girano le carte e io già sto per stappare. Turn: full. 
Ho perso già altre volte colore contro full ma mai così, mi restò proprio sullo stomaco quella partita.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Novembre 2013)

ci ho giocato 3 volte...l'unica volta che abbiamo fatto a soldi (a Capodanno) ho vinto


----------



## iceman. (17 Novembre 2013)

OK. 
I 40 euro del poker li ho buttati tutti sulle schedine, ne ho giocate tipo 5-6.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Novembre 2013)

Chi c'è?


----------



## iceman. (17 Novembre 2013)

10 minuti ci sono poi ti lascio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Novembre 2013)

Avanti, entra.


----------



## iceman. (17 Novembre 2013)

Invincibile.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Invincibile.


No, aspetta, ad un certo punto abbiamo deciso di andare sempre all-in per noia e abbiamo dimostrato che tu hai scientificamente più deretano di me. Stop, altro che invincibile


----------



## iceman. (17 Novembre 2013)

Però è una figata per passare 5 minuti per dire mi son divertito più poco fa che non l'altro giorno. 
Tutto a sorpresa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Però è una figata per passare 5 minuti per dire mi son divertito più poco fa che non l'altro giorno.
> Tutto a sorpresa


Vabbè, tanto poi perdi le 20 euro negli altri tornei, no problem


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Novembre 2013)

C'è qualche giocatore SERIO e dico serio che vuol sfidare il sottoscritto??? 
[MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] allora???


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Novembre 2013)

C'è qualcuno?


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Novembre 2013)




----------



## iceman. (18 Novembre 2013)

Gran bel sedere


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Gran bel sedere



Gli invidiosi lo chiamano così 

Poi, dai, te ne ho anche lasciata vincere una, che vuoi di più?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Novembre 2013)

Qualche cagnaccio che voglia fare un pokerino?


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2013)

5 minuti.

@Morto ti aspetto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Novembre 2013)

Dove siete?


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2013)

Stavo postando qualche milf, ora *vengo*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Stavo postando qualche milf, ora *vengo*


Icecum


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2013)

Con una mano stupefacente 2-3 si porta a casa l'intero piatto di quasi 900 fish


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Novembre 2013)

Ma che scherzi? Fin quando abbiamo giocato seriamente ti ho rotto, poi dopo ho deciso di andare sempre all-in e ti ho fatto vincere.


----------



## iceman. (21 Novembre 2013)

Si, certo, vinco sempre perché siete stanchi


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si, certo, vinco sempre perché siete stanchi



Ti fanno vincere data la tua immensa pollagine, cioè per pietà praticamente.


----------



## iceman. (21 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ti fanno vincere data la tua immensa pollagine, cioè per pietà praticamente.



Certo


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Novembre 2013)

Ah ma ieri avete giocato senza di me?

Ecco perché [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] ha vinto


----------



## iceman. (21 Novembre 2013)

Ci sono almeno 2-3 persone?


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Novembre 2013)

Stasera qualcuno gioca?
[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Dicembre 2013)

Già finita la voglia di poker ?


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Già finita la voglia di poker ?



Per una ventina di minuti ti posso far compagnia, sperando di ricordare la pass.


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Dicembre 2013)

Eh, figurati, l'ho vista ora...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Dicembre 2013)

C'è qualcuno?


----------



## iceman. (5 Dicembre 2013)

Io torno il 13 o il 17.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Dicembre 2013)

Eh?


----------

